# Something Big and Red hits theaters Feb 20th



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pbskidvid/message/1946

Via press release. "Clifford's Really Big Movie" comes to theaters on Feb 20th. That is 6 days before my birthday.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

I guess I'll be going.  

With the kids, of course.


----------

